# Fluval Or Juwel? (& Stocking Levels)



## Pinkchi

So stuck between deciding on 3 tanks

Juwel Rekord 800 (110 Litre)
Juwel Rio 125 (125 Litre)
Fluval Roma 125 (125 Litre)

I think I prefer the look of the Juwel tanks as the filters etc are all nice and covered in the black box in the corner, rather than the Fluval tanks that have the smaller filters & separate heaters stuck to the glass. However I have heard that the Juwel filters are a pain the bum, where-as the Fluvals are much easier to maintain filter media with less faffing around. Thinking the Fluvals may look a bit 'ugly' with the heater and filter stuck on?

Also wondering about stocking levels for the above tanks. Is the general rule 1cm of fish per litre of water? I'm interested in having a 'community' tank but would prefer a few interesting fish to having the tank rammed full of common/boring fish.

Fish I like include: Dwarf Gourami, Black Red Tailed Shark, Electric Blue & Gold Rams, Tiger Barbs, Angel Fish, Silver Sharks. 
Now i'm aware that some of those can be 'aggressive' and that Tiger Barbs need to be in shoals of at least 6 but out of those mentioned which will be okay together and ok for the size of the tank? Last thing I want is for anything to end up growing too large for the tank! I'd also like to start out with small fish so that I can watch them grow etc 

I guess in theory i'd like a nice bottom feeder, some nice mid swimmers and some top swimmers to balance the tank out.

I plan to plant the tank with some live plants and bogwood etc for a natural look....and want to make sure I have the right fish for it.

In regards to cycling, I plan to fishless cycle using ammonia. Once cycled how is it best to stock the tank? Is it still wise to add a few fish at a time and build up gradually?


----------



## cjd12345

Lots of questions, I can answer some of them... 

Jewel or Fluval? All three you mentioned are good tanks, I feel that Jewel are better quality but don't have anything concrete to base that on as I've only looked at Fluval tanks in a shop. I've not had any problems with my Jewel Vision 180 which I bought used, I use an Eheim external filter with it though, but have a friend with the same Jewel tank that has been happily running it on the original Jewel filter and heater for at least 5 years. 
Heaters stuck to the glass can be hidden with strategic planting if you do go with the Fluval. 

Cycling - do the fishless cycle then still add the fish slowly so that the tank adjusts to the bioload. But don't start with one or two fish, because they won't produce enough ammonia to keep the filters busy. Tank chemistry is a constant balancing act. You mention planting the tank, and I've found they cycle better with plants in, maybe slower but result in stable nitrate and nitrite levels. 

Stocking - a pair of rams look great in a community tank, my pair are my favourite fish. The other species you mention are ones I don't keep, but off the top of my head - angel fish will grow large and eat any smaller fish; silver sharks will eventually outgrow 125l; I think tiger barbs may grow too large too. Bottom feeders, I like corys and have some peppered corys at the moment. Another fish I'd suggest are ottos, they are small algae eaters best kept in small groups, they do a good job of cleaning up algae for me.


----------



## Jibjab

Fluval and jewell are both top rung, you may also like the Aqua one aqua start 850/980 they are a bit larger and a different style but have aazing fltration. 
I never keep the jewell filters in i remove them and use externals. i know they are expensive but so worth it. jewell tanks can be quite pricy if the light unit breaks but thats not too common.
I dont like the 1 cm per litre rule i would recomend checking out http://aqadvisor.com/ fr stocking densities.
as for the fish you like 
Silver sharks are a no. get way to big for most tanks.
dwarf gouramis are nice as are rams 
red tail sharks are nice but can get territorial
a pair of angels would be lovely in 100 l plus tanks
tiger barbs can be hit and miss with with fin nipping so arent the best with slower/ long finned fish.
for high level fish check out hatchets or aybe african butterfly fish. 
Bottom dwellers corys or bristlenoses are nice.


----------



## Pinkchi

Thank you both for your advice. I'm currently looking into external filters as they seem to prive better filtration and then I avoid the problem with hiding the filter box.

Will avoid the silver sharks then. Still looking into the red tailed but as they can be agressive may have to compromise on that one so I can have a couple of bottom feeders as i've read they will become agressive around food. I've been recommended the L168 Butterfly Plec for a planted tank which is a lovely looking fish.

I'd quite like a pair of Angels and a pair each of Electric Blue and Gold rams. Really like the Dwarf Gourami also. Not sure on the Tiger Barbs as they can be little buggars...perhaps a shoal of some tetra or something similar? Black Widow Tetra perhaps or Black Neons or Penguins? Don't want anything too small though


----------



## Jibjab

I have a few pics of my rio 125, with black widow tetras, also got a couple of kribesis and others in there.

















Black widows look amazing, im looking at swapping my rainbow cichlids over for angels soon. or maybe rams or something else small.
Other nice plecs are clowns which dont get to big, if im remembering correctly.and flashers aswell i think

i use a tetra EX700 on my tank and its a great filter


----------



## RubyRoo12

i have a juwel rio 125, ive got it live planted and have a mix of different colour livebarers with 5 ottos in there. my husband wants an angelfish but in a tank this small i said no. we did have a dwarf gourami in there too, he was lovely but some of the swordtails started bullying him so he has his own tank now. 

as for stocking, as said silver sharks get way too big, i would say the red tail shark would need at least a 4ft tank, we used to have one in a 4ft and he used every last inch of space and was territorial with other bottom dwellers. tiger barbs would get too big and be cramped in a smaller tank like this i think, and needing to be in a group to avoid the worst of their nipping you would struggle to keep them healthy in a small-ish tank in my opinon. hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## shaun-sharky

What you really want is a 200 litre+ Juwel vision tank, rip out the internal box filter and replace with an Eheim professional 3 external, very good filters :no1:

But yes, I highly rate Juwel tanks, especially the bow front vision series.

Shaun


----------



## Ony

Do you know your water hardness and PH? That would narrow down your choices a bit further, you have loads of scope with a tank that size.


----------



## Pinkchi

Taken full of advantage of a great deal and have ordered myself a brand new Roma 125 for £95 

As it will be a couple of months before its up and running (waiting to move) give me time to research stocking some more and plan for an external filter. Which would be recommended for my tank? 

Great replies so far, all very useful thanks guys


----------



## Mynki

Pinkchi said:


> So stuck between deciding on 3 tanks
> 
> Juwel Rekord 800 (110 Litre)
> Juwel Rio 125 (125 Litre)
> Fluval Roma 125 (125 Litre)
> 
> I think I prefer the look of the Juwel tanks as the filters etc are all nice and covered in the black box in the corner, rather than the Fluval tanks that have the smaller filters & separate heaters stuck to the glass. However I have heard that the Juwel filters are a pain the bum, where-as the Fluvals are much easier to maintain filter media with less faffing around. Thinking the Fluvals may look a bit 'ugly' with the heater and filter stuck on?
> 
> Also wondering about stocking levels for the above tanks. Is the general rule 1cm of fish per litre of water? I'm interested in having a 'community' tank but would prefer a few interesting fish to having the tank rammed full of common/boring fish.
> 
> Fish I like include: Dwarf Gourami, Black Red Tailed Shark, Electric Blue & Gold Rams, Tiger Barbs, Angel Fish, Silver Sharks.
> Now i'm aware that some of those can be 'aggressive' and that Tiger Barbs need to be in shoals of at least 6 but out of those mentioned which will be okay together and ok for the size of the tank? Last thing I want is for anything to end up growing too large for the tank! I'd also like to start out with small fish so that I can watch them grow etc
> 
> I guess in theory i'd like a nice bottom feeder, some nice mid swimmers and some top swimmers to balance the tank out.
> 
> I plan to plant the tank with some live plants and bogwood etc for a natural look....and want to make sure I have the right fish for it.
> 
> In regards to cycling, I plan to fishless cycle using ammonia. Once cycled how is it best to stock the tank? Is it still wise to add a few fish at a time and build up gradually?


 
Juwel every time. Just use google to find details of many issues experienced with the Fluval tanks. Avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Pinkchi

Mynki said:


> Juwel every time. Just use google to find details of many issues experienced with the Fluval tanks. Avoid them like the plague.


Too late :devil:

Just ordered one this afternoon :2thumb:

Have read mixed reviews about the U3 filters but not heard/seen anything bad about the tanks. In fact have heard quite the opposite


----------

